# Too much coolant going back into Reservoir



## Ashvin (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 00 Maxima with 212,000 miles. For about the last 15,000 miles the coolant leaks from the radiator into the reservoir almost filling it to the top. I can see gas bubbles going into the reservoir. Some of it then goes back into the radiator but there is still too much in the reservoir. After it cools, I pick up the reservoir box and let the coolant go back into the radiator, but he same thing happens again the next time I drive. My heater also blows cold air when ideling. The radiator and the cap where replaced about a year ago. Other than this problem the car runs perfect. Does not over heat, make any weird sounds, and there is no smells or smoke coming out of the exhaust. 
What could be causing this? Could it be the water pump, or is it the head gasket?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

First bleed the system of any air pockets. Basically, drain and vacuum fill. If you still have a problem, then start worrying about what's broken.


----------

